# Форум 1С > Конфигурирование, программирование 1С - Предприятие > 1С - Предприятие 7.7 >  Упрощенная система налогообложения - как дописать колонки?

## STANGER2018

Здравствуйте! Наш бухгалтер, после обновления УСН, попросила меня упростить ей работу в УСН. Зайдя в действующую базу - Упрощенная Система Налогообложения, затем, Журналы, Заработная плата. Открыв Заработную плату, видим слева колонку - Документ. Там есть "наряды". Открывая наряды, она видит информацию о работниках. Просит, создать дополнительную колонку, где отображалась бы это информация, чтобы ей не заходить в наряды, чтобы увидеть ее. Чтобы эта информация отображалась как только она открыла окно "Заработная Плата". Мол их прежний системный администратор, после каждого обновления как-то это ей делал за 5 минут и она счастливая работала. Я же - извините, впервые сталкиваюсь с данной задачей. Думаю знатокам 1с, не составит труда подсказать мне - как это сделать. Спасибо!

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Здравствуйте! Наш бухгалтер, после обновления УСН, попросила меня упростить ей работу в УСН. Зайдя в действующую базу - Упрощенная Система Налогообложения, затем, Журналы, Заработная плата. Открыв Заработную плату, видим слева колонку - Документ. Там есть "наряды". Открывая наряды, она видит информацию о работниках. Просит, создать дополнительную колонку, где отображалась бы это информация, чтобы ей не заходить в наряды, чтобы увидеть ее. Чтобы эта информация отображалась как только она открыла окно "Заработная Плата". Мол их прежний системный администратор, после каждого обновления как-то это ей делал за 5 минут и она счастливая работала. Я же - извините, впервые сталкиваюсь с данной задачей. Думаю знатокам 1с, не составит труда подсказать мне - как это сделать. Спасибо!


Вы таки не написали релиз вашей конфигурации, а также - типовая она или доработанная?

----------


## STANGER2018

1С:Бухгалтерия 7.7. (базовая).
  Конфигурация "Упрощенная система налогообложения", редакция 1.3.
  Релиз 7.70.285 от 21.02.2018 г.

----------


## STANGER2018

> Вы таки не написали релиз вашей конфигурации, а также - типовая она или доработанная?


1С:Бухгалтерия 7.7. (базовая).
Конфигурация "Упрощенная система налогообложения", редакция 1.3.
Релиз 7.70.285 от 21.02.2018 г.

----------


## STANGER2018

> Вы таки не написали релиз вашей конфигурации, а также - типовая она или доработанная?


Не с официального сайта. Брал я ее с сайта https://rebel666.ru/77.html

----------


## alexandr_ll

> 1С:Бухгалтерия 7.7. (базовая).
> Конфигурация "Упрощенная система налогообложения", редакция 1.3.
> Релиз 7.70.285 от 21.02.2018 г.


В типовом релизе конфигурации в журнале "Заработная плата" нет документа "Наряды", полагаю, что конфигурация доработанная и потому уже она не может быть базовой.
Вы перед обновлением делали резервную копию?
Тогда разверните базу до обновления и в конфигураторе посмотрите настройку формы журнала "Зарплата".

----------


## STANGER2018

> В типовом релизе конфигурации в журнале "Заработная плата" нет документа "Наряды", полагаю, что конфигурация доработанная и потому уже она не может быть базовой.
> Вы перед обновлением делали резервную копию?
> Тогда разверните базу до обновления и в конфигураторе посмотрите настройку формы журнала "Зарплата".


"Упрощенная система налогообложения ПРОФ", релиз 7.70.285 от 22.02.2018 - да, это не базовая. 
    Несколько вопросов: 
1) если я откачу базу, это повлияет на работу бухгалтера? Возможно она уже вносила некоторые изменения в базу. Не случится так, что она потом станет кричать: "Ааа...ты мне все испортил! Где данные за то и за это, что я так долго формировала?"
2) если я правильно понял, вы предлагаете посмотреть как было настроено форма журнала "Зарплата" до. Верно?
3) если я увижу ее и не смогу понять как это сделать самостоятельно - то сделаю скриншот, той настройки и покажу вам, тогда вы мне объясните "на пальцах" как это осуществить, хорошо?

----------


## alexandr_ll

> "Упрощенная система налогообложения ПРОФ", релиз 7.70.285 от 22.02.2018 - да, это не базовая. 
>     Несколько вопросов: 
> 1) если я откачу базу, это повлияет на работу бухгалтера? Возможно она уже вносила некоторые изменения в базу. Не случится так, что она потом станет кричать: "Ааа...ты мне все испортил! Где данные за то и за это, что я так долго формировала?"
> 2) если я правильно понял, вы предлагаете посмотреть как было настроено форма журнала "Зарплата" до. Верно?
> 3) если я увижу ее и не смогу понять как это сделать самостоятельно - то сделаю скриншот, той настройки и покажу вам, тогда вы мне объясните "на пальцах" как это осуществить, хорошо?


1. не надо рабочую базу откатывать, разверните архив в отдельной папке
2. Да смотрите
3. Если не будет получаться, то лучше написать в личные сообщения

----------

STANGER2018 (27.02.2018)

----------


## STANGER2018

Хорошо, спасибо. Завтра попробую и отпишусь.

----------


## BZ_

Добрый день. Подскажите где можно скачать 1С v7.7 Упрощенная система налогообложения ред.1.3

----------


## Fltr

> Добрый день. Подскажите где можно скачать 1С v7.7 Упрощенная система налогообложения ред.1.3


https://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread....000#post591000

----------

